# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Bekkenbreuk

## regine41

op 13 augustus heb ik een verkeersongeval gehad
mijn bekken zijn op 5 plaatsen gebroken
li ilio-en ischiopubische tak,re iliopubische tak alles conservatief behandeld
we zijn nu 5 maanden verder en er is niets veranderd,geen kalk aanmaak
ik heb zware osteoporose en neem medicatie in
Ik heb heel veel pijn in mijn linker voet en mijn vingertoppen zijn gevoelloos
Als ik te veel wandel doet mijn rug enorm pijn mijn medicatie zijn 4x contramal en tussendoor
paracetamol
wie heeft ook zo ervaringen
groetjes
regine

----------

